

Craigslist lawsuit against someone who made posting to Craigslist easier - tgrass
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110922/02372216046/craigslist-trying-to-destroy-life-someone-who-made-posting-to-craigslist-easier.shtml

======
goodweeds
IANAL but I've felt that craigslist's insistence on other sites from being
able to use their data or submit data into their site constitutes a monopoly.
At the very least they have been a bad stewart of a very useful and under-
tooled set of important data.

------
fduran
Person's post in Reddit about this:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ku5ss/i_was_sued_for_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/ku5ss/i_was_sued_for_over_12_million_unknowingly_and/)

